

Google and M-Lab giving away routers with firmware based on OpenWRT BISMark - primatage
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/90384-google-and-m-lab-giving-away-free-diagnostic-bismark-routers

======
zacgarrett
I would like to do something like this, but I am too paranoid to put this
device on my network. Assuming that Google is sanitizing the data is just
that, an assumption.

Signed up for the device, but doubt I will use it on my entire network. I will
most likely test it with wireshark to see what its really sending.

~~~
nantes
Here's how I plan to use it on my home network (if I get one):

Edit: Oops, HN doesn't like ASCII network diagrams.

Basically, I plan to stick a dumb Ethernet switch between my ISP point of
demarcation and my current router, which will continue to feed my private
network. Then connect the M-Lab router to the Ethernet switch and offer open
Wifi for friends and family (and maybe the occasional passerby iPhone).

------
div
I would love for Google's broadband ventures to be successful enough for them
to consider expanding to European markets.

Maybe in 5 or 10 years.

I wonder if this data will be made available in some form, I'm sure it could
be a great source for some really nice visualizations.

